# geburtstagskalender



## s_emir (14. Dez 2015)

Brauche dringend hilfe. Muss die Hausaufgabe heute noch fertig kriegen. Es geht um vergleichen von geburtstagen und erstellen eines kalenders durch objekte und klassen.


----------



## Flown (14. Dez 2015)

Also so funktioniert dieses Forum einfach nicht.

Du musst ein konkretes Problem hier posten und vor allem Eigeninitiative zeigen, der Rest ist für die Jobbörse vorgesehen (und geht nur gegen Bares).


----------



## s_emir (14. Dez 2015)

ich weiß ,wie komme ich zur jobbörse. obwohl hätt doch auch ne konkrete frage. Beim überprüfen mit dem 31.12.2015 sagt die methode dass es ein falsches datum ist. Wieso

```
public boolean isValid() {
   boolean tag = false;
   boolean monat= false;
   boolean jahr = false;

   if ( year >=1900 && year <=2015)
     jahr = true;
   else
     jahr = false;

   if ( month >= 1 && day < 13 )
     monat = true ;
   else
     monat = false ;

   if ( month == 1 || month == 3 || month == 5 || month == 7 || month == 8 || month == 10 || month == 12) {
     if ( day >=1 && day <=31 )
       tag = true;  
     else
       tag = false;
   }

   if ( month == 4 || month == 6 || month == 9|| month == 11) {
     if ( day >=1 && day <=30 )
       tag = true;  
     else
       tag = false;
   }

   if ( month == 2) {
     if ( this.isLeapYear ( ) == true ) {
       if ( day >=1 && day <=29)
         tag = true;
       else
         tag = false;
     } else {
       if ( day >=1 && day <=28) {
         tag = true;
       } else
         tag = false;
     }
   }

   if ( year >=1900 && year <=2015)
     jahr = true;
   else
     jahr = false;

   if ( tag == true && monat == true && jahr == true )
     return true;
   else
     return false ;
```


----------



## Joose (14. Dez 2015)

Deine 2.if Bedingung ist falsch.


----------



## s_emir (14. Dez 2015)

ooh genau. danke habs voll übersehen


----------



## s_emir (14. Dez 2015)

hab noch eine frage
beim vergleich der daten 6.11.1990 und 6.11.1980 kommt bie mir -1 raus . expected is aber 1 

```
public int compareDate(BirthDay bd) {
   int hilf = 0;  
   if ( this.year == bd.year) {
     if (this.month == bd.month) {
       if(this.day < bd.day) {
         hilf = 1;
       }
       if(this.day > bd.day) {
         hilf = -1;
       }
       if(this.day == bd.day) {
         hilf = 0;
       }  
     }
     if (this.month < bd.month) {
       hilf = 1;
     }
     if (this.month > bd.month) {
       hilf = -1;
     }  
   }
   if (this.year < bd.year) {
     hilf = 1;
   }
   if (this.year > bd.year) {
     hilf = -1;
   }
   return hilf;
}
```


----------



## Joose (14. Dez 2015)

Verwende bitte Code-Tags wenn du Code posten willst -> [code=java] /* dein code */ [/code]
Außerdem solltest du dir mal andere Konventionen von Java Code anschauen und die wenn möglich an übliche Konventionen halten. Dadurch wird dein Code schneller lesbarer für andere

Zu deiner Frage: Welches Datum entspricht "this" und welches entspricht dem Parameter "bd"?


----------



## s_emir (14. Dez 2015)

Hab den Fehler schon. 
tut mir leid für die unannehmlichkeiten nur bin bisschen im stress und komplett neu. 
hätte eine letze frage wie komme ich zur jobbörse. muss diese hausaufgabe unbedingt ganz haben. hab bisher nur die hälfte.


----------



## Joose (14. Dez 2015)

Bei der Jobbörse handelt es sich um ein Unterforum: http://www.java-forum.org/forum/private-stellangebote-und-stellensuche-von-usern.97/


----------

